

Microsoft Out of Favor With Young, Hip Developers - vyrotek
http://developers.slashdot.org/story/10/07/06/2140253/Microsoft-Out-of-Favor-With-Young-Hip-Developers

======
vyrotek
I'm not sure what it means to be a 'hip developers' but it was interesting to
read this and think about my current startup. My co-founder and I have been
.Net developers for a few years and when we decided to finally make the jump
and work full-time on our startup we decided to use a Microsoft stack for
almost everything. We love C# and the VisualStudio. It has definitely raise a
few eyebrows with investors and advisors though.

I guess I should figure out at what point did Microsoft brainwash me or
something. I write this comment wearing a Windows 7 shirt and I don't work for
them or anything. But I wish I did.

------
iamdave
I have a favor to ask:

Can we please stop using the word 'hip' to describe anyone youthful who is in
any capacity, aware of what's going on around them? It's getting as bad as the
words 'hipster' and 'yuppie' and says about as much about the person as does
the term 'rockstar'.

I don't know if 'hip' is anything you'd use to describe a computer science
student, not that there's anything wrong with that.

~~~
vyrotek
Maybe being a hip developer is like the 'cool kid' crowd from school. We do
seem to poke fun and question people when they use X technology over Y because
its not what the cool kids use.

